# Free Monthly Merchant accts???



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

Can anyone help me find a merchant acct that doesnt charge a monthly fee. I need something that will charge transactions only.


----------



## DBclothing (Dec 11, 2009)

to my knowledge i dont know of any because they are gonna want their money whether you sell any shirts or not. im going to use big cartel. and they do have a freee option but i think its only for 3 products


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Have you looked at PayPal? It's the only one I know of.

Dennis Graves


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Kevin, Big Cartel is not a merchant account. They are a web host. Merchant account is the company actually processing your credit card payments.

Dennis is right, paypal is one. Google Checkout and Checkout By Amazon are others.


----------



## DBclothing (Dec 11, 2009)

oh my mistake. i just remember reading that when i signed up. must have been when i signed up for paypal.


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Big Cartel uses paypal for their transactions. 

Larry


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

i remeber wanting to try google checkout but it was something i didnt like about it. How is amazon checkout??? Has anyone used it yet?


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Big Cartel has a 5 product free site and as stated 
they use Paypal. You can upgrade your initial 5 item
site easily to a paid Big Cartel site with up to 100 items.


Paypal does take a fee from the sale so there
is actually no "merchant account" that offers
any service for free but they aren't a monthly
bill with or without sales.


It all depends on how big you want to be or
if you want to start off small and work your
way up.

It all comes down to the almighty $$


----------



## blackshirts.com (Dec 11, 2009)

Good luck finding a processor that will not charge a fee, That's why they are on business.
I'm using Alavon for years and it works for my business.


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks... right now i found out chase only charges 10 a month so if i can get down that low or even lower than that its good. I dont mind you charging off of each order thats put in i am just trying to avoid the monthly fee for right now until i get more customers


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the new service by one of the Twitter founders, SquareUp has no monthly fees and only charges per transaction fees: https://squareup.com/features


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

look interesting... i see you can use it on iphone but i wonder if they have anything where you can post a link to your website?


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

well from what i see i am not sure if it can be used across the web. Plus for some reason people can use it on their ipad without some dongle which seems kind of stupid. I have a itouch and they are suppose to release it on iphone/itouch real soon. I prob will wait to see how every things goes.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

streamland said:


> look interesting... i see you can use it on iphone but i wonder if they have anything where you can post a link to your website?


From what I understand, it's for offline transactions only (where you actually have the card present).

I think there is just too much fraud possibilities with online transactions for merchant account providers to offer that service with no monthly fee. They would end up losing money.

By requiring the credit card (and person) be present when you process the transaction, it helps to avoid a LOT of the fraud possibilities, which allows the merchant account provider to possibly be more flexible with the fees.


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

see i am trying to find out why with them i dont need a merchant acct but with everyone else i do. I guess its the type of gateway thats used? See paypal does something like this where they dont charge monthly payments and i am trying to find out is there a way to accept cc all together without using a merchant acct. I just need the money to come from a cc straight to my acct


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> see i am trying to find out why with them i dont need a merchant acct but with everyone else i do


With SquareUp, SquareUp *is* the merchant account provider.

With other tools, they are just a tool that connects the tool with the merchant account provider you already have.

With SquareUp, it's both the tool and the merchant account service combined.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Just my two cents....I use paypal but when I got my first government (military) sale I got bit when Paypal showed up on the billing (even though they said it wouldn't)....I ate that sale! I now use Intuit (Quicken) merchant account for those sales and have not had any problems since.


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

do you have to pay a monthly fee?????


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Yea, but no contract and it's rates are reasonable, also considering they are reputable and I can make sales to government agencies that I couldn't using PayPal....pays for itself.


----------

